# I found the Perfect Breeder!



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm going to make a very long story short. *Yeah right, this baby is over 3 paragraphs long







*

A while before I joined this site, I was looking forward to getting a maltese. I didn't know anything about byb, puppymills, USDA, etc. etc.







So of course, my first stop would've been the 3 petstores that came highly recommended through my friends. Anyhoo, I never found the time to go but every weekend I said I was... until I learned exactly where the pups come from and how their parents are treated







Wait a second, this is supposed to be a happy thread.









Well most of you know, through my posts, that my search for the perfect puppy has proved fruitless. I decided to search out of my hometown. I got a few PMs from members helping me with my search *thank you all* and in the process, I came across quite a few breeders that held my interest. BUT when I asked one of them to produce something for me, all heck broke loose







I know you guys are thinking WOULD SHE GET TO THE POINT! :lol: I'm a procrastinator what can i tell ya. 

I got a PM from a very special lady who let me know that if I had any questions about the breed, to let her know and she'd be happy to tell me. Little did she know I was DYING to talk to her b/c she always seems very knowledgable in her posts, and delivery. Taking care not to offend, which I appreciate.

Okay, Okay I will get to the point, stop sighing and don't close this thread! lol

I spoke to this lovely woman last night for a few hours, never once did she try to get off the phone. She welcomed my questions, had the answers to all of 'em and then some and to top it all off showed me pictures of the little guy that I will soon call my own.

Now, I know by now you are all wondering who, who is this Angel







? and why haven't we met? Does she post often? Is she nice? WHO? TELL US?

Well, it's none other than my favorite "actress", the lovely Ms. LucyLou. My Hero!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

omg!!







What a happy ending for you!!!





















Congrats!!!! I'm sure you'll love your malt to pieces. Which one are you getting, the first or second of the pics?


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Aw,thats great! Congrats


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I literally have chills and tears in my eyes after reading your beautifully written post!!! I am so thrilled for you!!!! WOW!!!!!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How wonderful. I am so glad all has worked out well for you. What are you going to name him? And when are you taking him home?


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 12 2005, 03:22 PM
> *omg!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

thank you. what pics r u referring to?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 12 2005, 03:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you. what pics r u referring to?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89921
[/B][/QUOTE]
Your welcome, these http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5398&hl=


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 12 2005, 03:29 PM
> *How wonderful.  I am so glad all has worked out well for you.  What are you going to name him?  And when are you taking him home?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89913*


[/QUOTE]

His name is Dash and baring any complications and LL's approval, I shall be taking him home the end of September. I can barely contain my excitement! This has been me ever since I got off the phone


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 12 2005, 02:45 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you. what pics r u referring to?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89921
[/B][/QUOTE]


Now, I'm crying too. I just feel so good about having Violet get my pup. The two in the pictures are mine, mine, mine. I'm going to send her a picture of one of the two boys I have here. See, I told yall about the special breedings I did with the boy from Italy because those were my pups. I just didn't tell you about the other two boys because I didn't want anyone to think I was selling pups. I only have one groomed today. When they get older, she can choose which one she wants. 
Oh, Viotet, check your email, pictures are coming your way.

Oh, Violet, you should have told them about what requirements you had to come to my house....bring your own mop and broom, as I don't like housework. And, I would also give you a rescue to take home with you.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 12 2005, 03:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


His name is Dash and baring any complications and LL's approval, I shall be taking him home the end of September. I can barely contain my excitement! This has been me ever since I got off the phone






















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89924
[/B][/QUOTE]

That is a darling name..... and will fit him perfectly as he "dashes" around and around in a Malt frenzy, as they are prone to do!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Aug 12 2005, 03:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Now, I'm crying too. I just feel so good about having Violet get my pup. The two in the pictures are mine, mine, mine. I'm going to send her a picture of one of the two boys I have here. See, I told yall about the special breedings I did with the boy from Italy because those were my pups. I just didn't tell you about the other two boys because I didn't want anyone to think I was selling pups. I only have one groomed today. When they get older, she can choose which one she wants. 
Oh, Viotet, check your email, pictures are coming your way.

Oh, Violet, you should have told them about what requirements you had to come to my house....bring your own mop and broom, as I don't like housework. And, I would also give you a rescue to take home with you.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89926
[/B][/QUOTE]

Now I'm jealous!!







Youre were so right with your thread about the internet and caring. Even though its "just the internet" it can help change peoples lives and give them doggies, like you did!! This is just too great


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 12 2005, 03:52 PM
> *...
> Oh, Viotet, check your email, pictures are coming your way.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

*running off like a giddy schoolgirl to check my email*
btw, still laughing at the mop and broom joke, even told my mother that one. She told me after I leave from your house to stop on over and clean hers up too


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

*running off like a giddy schoolgirl to check my email*
btw, still laughing at the mop and broom joke, even told my mother that one. She told me after I leave from your house to stop on over and clean hers up too








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89931
[/QUOTE]


I wasn't joking about housework. I must tell you that I had a heart attack when my children were nine and thirteen. Naturally, they were very protective of me. Although we had help here, it was still necessary for them to do a lot (they all turned out to be very responsible). Well, when I went back for my six month check-up, my cardiologist told me to go home and do whatever I felt like doing. I told my children this, but added that, since I didn't feel like doing dishes, I couldn't do them. Time went on, and one day I heard them in the kitchen fussing about who would do the dishes. Then, I heard one say "you know the doctor said mom can't do dishes". I had to tell them the truth. Guess who got stuck with the dishes after that?
On this same note, let me add something about breeders. Please, when you go to their home, realize that they are human too. Some may keep a spotless house, and some might be those who can live in clutter but have spotless dogs. I would be more inclined to think those who keep their dogs in crates for the majority of the time have the cleanest houses. And, then you may get some like me who have health limitations. It takes me a lot longer to do things like run a vacuum or mop a floor because of my heart. And, by the time I get one area clean, the dogs have messed up another because I won't crate mine.


----------



## iHEARTmaltese (May 30, 2005)

Congratulations!!!
Post the pictures too so that we can see your precious DASH!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Lucy Lou, I have no excuse for a messy house except three children (ok, really 4 if you count my husband).


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iHEARTmaltese_@Aug 12 2005, 03:32 PM
> *Congratulations!!!
> Post the pictures too so that we can see your precious DASH!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89944*


[/QUOTE]

I just posted a picture of Dash's sire in my gallery. I'll let Violet post pup pictures. I just got them of the other boy. Neither are too photogenic at this age. They do fine running around on the floor, but don't like to be contained on the table for pictures.
The pups were born July 7th--yes, I've really been busy since the end of May. They were five weeks old yesterday, and they weigh 18 oz.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Aug 12 2005, 05:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just posted a picture of Dash's sire in my gallery. I'll let Violet post pup pictures. I just got them of the other boy. Neither are too photogenic at this age. They do fine running around on the floor, but don't like to be contained on the table for pictures.
The pups were born July 7th--yes, I've really been busy since the end of May. They were five weeks old yesterday, and they weigh 18 oz.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89974
[/B][/QUOTE]
The father is gorgeous!!!!





















Awww....I love young ones


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Aug 12 2005, 03:47 PM
> *Lucy Lou, I have no excuse for a messy house except three children (ok, really 4 if you count my husband).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89962*


[/QUOTE]


When my three were little, our house was always full of the city kids who liked to come to the farm. I would take my three to school 25 miles away, then come home and work cleaning up for company. One day, I walked in, saw three nasty kids' rooms and two dirty bathrooms, and I walked out. I went about my business, doing what I wanted to for the day. When I went to retrieve my three, each with a friend in tow, I told them all I had a big surprise for them. I talked about this all the way home. Then, when we walked in, I showed their company how messy they were. From that day forward, if their room bothered me being messy, I just closed the door. My maids were never allowed to clean up after them. If they needed to do the floor, they could pick up what was laying there and put it on the bed, but they could not put it away. Now, all my children are neat, and they keep a clean house, although I'm sure my son's girlfriend comes to his to do cleaning.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Will she come to do mine too? I am always amazed at the level of mess my family can tolerate before they decide to clean it up.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Violet's mom,

I am so truly happy for you!!!!! I bet you just can't wait till September!!!!!!!!!!! That is so exciting!!!!!
















I have to say though that I was surpised as I didn't think LucyLou wanted to parted with any of her babies!!!!!!! Its truly great though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 12 2005, 03:49 PM
> *His name is Dash and baring any complications and LL's approval, I shall be taking him home the end of September.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=89924*


[/QUOTE]

If you want to, I bet you could get Joe to change your SM user name to Dash's Mom!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

ohh!

that's soooo amazing. i'm happy.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Violets Mom,

I am so happy for you...and for more than one reason...one is because Lucylou is such a great person so you will have a very special little boy there...and two because you are getting a little boy...I am so glad you decided to take a boy...I love my little Teddy and he is just such a sweetheart, so in love with Mommy. 

Good luck with Dash...hope your daughter is thrilled.

Susan


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a great ending to the SEARCH. So glad that everyone is happy and Dash will have a great forever home.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you all sooo much for your well wishes. I am definately going to ask Joe to change my username


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Congratulations! I am very happy for you!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

I am so happy for you, tears was running down my face when I read your post. Very touching . You are one lucky lady to own one of her pups. So happy for you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a fantastic outcome after your search, I know you will love your little boy very much.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am so anxious to have my little Dash home, I'm sure you all understand







When my boyfriend opened the door to let me out of the car, I got out, then he stuck his head in the car and said "come on Dash" I was hysterical. I think he's caught the Dash bug too


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 13 2005, 10:11 PM
> *Thank you all for your kind words.  I am so anxious to have my little Dash home, I'm sure you all understand
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol!! :lol: Do you have the pictures yet? I'm dying to see


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Aug 13 2005, 10:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol!! :lol: Do you have the pictures yet? I'm dying to see
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90301
[/B][/QUOTE]


Here's one


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

AWWW he is adorable! I bet you are so excited!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

OMG! What a cutie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG!!! He is soo adorable!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 13 2005, 09:42 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have to tell you that picture doesn't do him justice. I'm prejudiced, of course. He hasn't learned to be comfortable on the grooming table yet, so it was hard to get a good picture of him. I was just in the bathroom where the pups are. This little one rolled over at my feet. I picked him up, and he just layed out flat on his back in my hand. His brother has larger eyes at this age. Violet will have until mid September to choose between the two. The other family gets second choice.
I just sent Violet an email, in response to one from her. I told her that I think the appropriate name for Dash's sister (who will stay here) will be Violet. She will grow up here, and, hopefully be something I will want to breed. Her mother will retire after another litter next year.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

Here's the other one (he's a little shy)


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww!! They are both too cute!!!





















Which one do you like? I just cant choose


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Aug 13 2005, 10:49 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to tell you that picture doesn't do him justice. I'm prejudiced, of course. He hasn't learned to be comfortable on the grooming table yet, so it was hard to get a good picture of him. I was just in the bathroom where the pups are. This little one rolled over at my feet. I picked him up, and he just layed out flat on his back in my hand. His brother has larger eyes at this age. Violet will have until mid September to choose between the two. The other family gets second choice.
I just sent Violet an email, in response to one from her. *I told her that I think the appropriate name for Dash's sister (who will stay here) will be Violet*. She will grow up here, and, hopefully be something I will want to breed. Her mother will retire after another litter next year.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90314
[/B][/QUOTE]


i couldn't agree more!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

How cute they are! That's so neat that Dash's sister will be called Violet....


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AJ_@Aug 13 2005, 10:51 PM
> *Awww!!  They are both too cute!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


me either AJ, me either.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Violet, since you are an Incredible fan, like my grandson, can you tell me another name from the movie that might be appropriate for the other boy. I just call them Dash I and Dash II now.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou_@Aug 13 2005, 11:00 PM
> *Violet, since you are an Incredible fan, like my grandson, can you tell me another name from the movie that might be appropriate for the other boy.  I just call them Dash I and Dash II now.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90320*


[/QUOTE]

Let's see, there's Bomb Voyage, Mr. Incredible, Elastagirl (not fitting LOL), Syndrome, Frozone... I GOT IT Jack Jack (well, you wouldn't have to say his name twice


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 13 2005, 11:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see, there's Bomb Voyage, Mr. Incredible, Elastagirl (not fitting LOL), Syndrome, Frozone... I GOT IT Jack Jack (well, you wouldn't have to say his name twice








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90321
[/B][/QUOTE]
Jack's a great name!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 13 2005, 10:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see, there's Bomb Voyage, Mr. Incredible, Elastagirl (not fitting LOL), Syndrome, Frozone... I GOT IT Jack Jack (well, you wouldn't have to say his name twice








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90321
[/B][/QUOTE]


Jack it is then. I think I told you that my three year old grandson calls his parents and sister names from the movie. My son-in-law is Dash. I can't remember who my daughter and granddaughter are. I'll have to ask him. He also has three imaginary dogs he takes with him who all have names.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Aug 13 2005, 11:37 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


Jack it is then. I think I told you that my three year old grandson calls his parents and sister names from the movie. My son-in-law is Dash. I can't remember who my daughter and granddaughter are. I'll have to ask him. He also has three imaginary dogs he takes with him who all have names.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=90324
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thats so cute!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

This thread makes me so happy!!







Violets mom (Dash's mom







) Congrats on your cutie pie, and LucyLou, you are truly incredible  for doing this!!! Big hugs to all you


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

They are both such cuties!! It will be hard to decide between the two. I like the one on the red although the other one seems spunkier?? Can you already tell the difference in personalities of the two, Lucy Lou?


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just finished reading all the posts and I am so happy for "Dash's Mom." Congrats. Just remember you can do lots of shopping for this little one before he comes homes because once home you won't want to leave him. Every Sunday night I ask my husband if we have won the lottery...because Lacey needs a "stay at home mommy."


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Regarding which one to choose... I wouldn't even think about what they look like.... personality is the most important thing, IMHO. Some malts are more active and love to play, play, play... like my Kallie. And others are laid back and so easy going.... like my Catcher. You need to decide which personality type you like and try to choose the puppy that comes closest to it. Also, both Kallie and Catcher look very different as adults than they did as puppies. 

It seems these personality types are evident early on. When I picked up Kallie from the breeder (BYB) she screamed and squealed the whole way home. She is not very trusting and she is very high strung. I picked up Catcher at the airport and he didn't make a sound the whole way home... just snuggled. He was then and now so laid back and very trusting and easy going. 

Of course, I truly think that some of it involves the fact that Kallie was just barely 8 weeks when I picked her up and Catcher was 11+ weeks. Since yours won't be coming home until 12 weeks, you'll definitely be starting off with a more "centered" pup.....


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

Im so excited for you! Your heart is going to melt when you get your new baby!
I remember the seven weeks I had to wait before I got Tucker. I was so happy when I found the perfect dog. My husband and I used to practice saying "come here puppy" when we walked in the house.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

For me it's not so much looks as they look exactly alike, well, at least to me they do.  LL is going to keep me up to date in regards the pups personalities. All the way thru until I decide which one I want.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

So we've picked a day Dash'll get shipped





















<---this is my happy happy joy joy dance









All is well with both of them. They just made 7 weeks yesterday and are little fireballs. Personality wise, they are the same although LL has a favorite







It's going to be a very hard decision.

Here are a few pics of Dash 1


















MY FAVORITE (this picture here looks like he's devious but innocent at the same time). My mother is partial to this little guy because of his eyes, she says they are "soulful".










I'll get a pic of Dash 2 a little later. Enjoy


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I just love puppies...so cute and innocent.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Aug 26 2005, 01:59 PM
> *I just love puppies...so cute and innocent.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94279*


[/QUOTE]


The "bad" one in the group is their sister "Violet". She is a little devil!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LucyLou+Aug 26 2005, 03:08 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The "bad" one in the group is their sister "Violet". She is a little devil!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94282
[/B][/QUOTE]

i don't know why i just can't accept that







she has to be good, she just has too. hehe


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Dash1 is adorable!!! Is Dash2 a different pup or the same one in a different pose? Have you decided which boy you are choosing??

Congrats again!!!


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Aug 26 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Dash1 is adorable!!!  Is Dash2 a different pup or the same one in a different pose?  Have you decided which boy you are choosing??
> 
> Congrats again!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=94298*


[/QUOTE]

Dash2 is the brother to Dash1. LL helps me keep track by changing the background during their photoshoots








As they get older, it will be easier for me to choose.


----------

